# Which is the best bluetooth cellphone that works well with BMWs?



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Which model?
It seems a lot of people bought the Razor... Any other REALLY cool ones? I am looking into a new phone.

Also should I stick with Cingular or go to Verizon?? I am in the NY/LI area.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Which model?
> It seems a lot of people bought the Razor... Any other REALLY cool ones? I am looking into a new phone.
> 
> Also should I stick with Cingular or go to Verizon?? I am in the NY/LI area.


Call waiting does not work with the RAZR or the V360. Whenever you get an incoming call, the original call is disconnected (even if you let the incoming call go to voicemail). This is a known issue.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Matt_330i said:


> Call waiting does not work with the RAZR or the V360. Whenever you get an incoming call, the original call is disconnected (even if you let the incoming call go to voicemail). This is a known issue.


ok so the Razor and v360 is out!

What's in??


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Matt_330i said:


> Call waiting does not work with the RAZR or the V360. Whenever you get an incoming call, the original call is disconnected (even if you let the incoming call go to voicemail). This is a known issue.


My Razor doesn't drop the call it just keeps letting you know another is there and eventually it will go to VM - but the car won't allow you to switch between calls. I can do it by using the phone to switch and even conference call - but using the phone controls/buttons.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

turpiwa said:


> My Razor doesn't drop the call it just keeps letting you know another is there and eventually it will go to VM - but the car won't allow you to switch between calls. I can do it by using the phone to switch and even conference call - but using the phone controls/buttons.


Are there phones that let you take the call?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Are there phones that let you take the call?


Using the car controls you mean?
My Razr lets me take it in the car - but doing the switching through the phone. Sorry if I'm repeating myself - wasn't sure if my original explanation was clear.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

turpiwa said:


> Using the car controls you mean?
> My Razr lets me take it in the car - but doing the switching through the phone. Sorry if I'm repeating myself - wasn't sure if my original explanation was clear.


Yes, I got your explanation. What I meant was are there phones where you can take a call waiting call without a problem or taking the phone out of your pocket?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Yes, I got your explanation. What I meant was are there phones where you can take a call waiting call without a problem or taking the phone out of your pocket?


You mean like my wife's Parrot installation - Yeh - that would be nice


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd like to find a phone that has absolutely no issues with the BMW bluetooth feature.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I'd like to find a phone that has absolutely no issues with the BMW bluetooth feature.


You ain't Robinson Caruso on that one


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

turpiwa said:


> You ain't Robinson Caruso on that one


Does that mean that it doesn't exist?


----------



## shiraishis (Nov 12, 2005)

Go with the razr how often do you use call waiting? I hardly use it, the razr works fine with the car other wise. You will be hard pressed to find the perfect phone no phone has perfect intergration with the BMW.


----------



## blankboy (Feb 2, 2006)

My bro uses Sharp 903sh Vodaphone in his 550i with T-mobile and everything works great! I haven't tried my Nokia 8801 yet because I don't have bluetooth in my car =(.

Sharp 903sh is unlocked so you can use it either with T-mobile or Cingular.


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

shiraishis said:


> Go with the razr how often do you use call waiting? I hardly use it, the razr works fine with the car other wise.


I use call waiting a lot. I have key times that I talk on the cell a lot, and a lot of people call me. Other times, I'm not on the phone at all. So, it's absolutely essential for me. Does anyone have a phone that allows you to take calls on call waiting, and then switch back, all using the car's controls instead of those on the phone?


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

blankboy said:


> My bro uses Sharp 903sh Vodaphone in his 550i with T-mobile and everything works great! I haven't tried my Nokia 8801 yet because I don't have bluetooth in my car =(.
> 
> Sharp 903sh is unlocked so you can use it either with T-mobile or Cingular.


Does the call waiting work, allowing him to take calls and switch back to original calls? Does it transfer all of his contacts to the cars phonebook, so that he can dial from the car?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 2, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I'd like to find a phone that has absolutely no issues with the BMW bluetooth feature.


What complicates things is the fact that some "Model X" phones work just fine, while others don't!! For instance, many people have NO problems with the Verizon Motorola e815 (like me - knock on wood). Unfortunately, the boards are also full of posts from those who have had nothing but problems with that same Verizon e815 phone. Go figure.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

My Moto V551 works perfectly every time.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Does that mean that it doesn't exist?


I don't know - not that I've heard of?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> My Moto V551 works perfectly every time.


How do you transfer calls from call waiting?


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

I use Sony Ericcson phones and they work for me perfectly, but I don't use call waiting.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know about BMW integration, but the BT in the Motorola V635 is the best I've used.
I use it with a BT earpiece. Everything works as supposed to.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I'd like to find a phone that has absolutely no issues with the BMW bluetooth feature.


Simple: the best phone is the SE S710a. It is fully compatible (the problem with call waiting is a fault of the Bluetooth Profile design, not a particular mobile) and does something most other mobiles cannot do: it displays multiple location entries with the appropriate code (H) (W) etc.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Simple: the best phone is the SE S710a. It is fully compatible (the problem with call waiting is a fault of the Bluetooth Profile design, not a particular mobile) and does something most other mobiles cannot do: it displays multiple location entries with the appropriate code (H) (W) etc.


Whats a bluetooth profile design?

Who makes it? And which carriers is it compatible with?


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

From BMW's site on phone compatibility, looks like Cingular has the most phones. My experience has been that Motorola and Sony Ericsson set up the easiest- I've tried a Sony-Eric. T637, a Moto V551, Treo 650 and a Audiovox SMT5600 (all Cingular). The Treo and 5600 were a pain to set up on my '05 and where not very reliable, so only tests.

I have been using the Sony-Eric. T637 in the car for over a year now (first on my 2005 325 now with my 2006) and have had zero problems (voice dialing is spotty, but I didn't set it up on the phone). I don't have anything to add as far as call waiting- it's never been a problem as far as I remember. The Sony isn't my primary phone though so I don't mind it being a less flashy, older model. I just wanted something that worked and it never comes out of the glovebox. It also shows multiple locations for each entry with a (H), (W), etc.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Whats a bluetooth profile design?
> 
> Who makes it? And which carriers is it compatible with?


A Bluetooth Profile is a specification that is incorporated into a mobile device. One Profile is the Handsfree Profile, which specifies how the mobile communicates with the car. Another profile is OBEX (object exchange) which specifies the exchange of objects. Another is headset profile which is for ear headsets.

Profiles are device specific, and have nothing to do with a mobile operator.


----------



## blankboy (Feb 2, 2006)

BasicMarinWheels said:


> Does the call waiting work, allowing him to take calls and switch back to original calls? Does it transfer all of his contacts to the cars phonebook, so that he can dial from the car?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Call waiting, etc, all works except displaying phonebook on idrive.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

blankboy said:


> Call waiting, etc, all works except displaying phonebook on idrive.


I think that's a pretty huge thing to be missing.
I don't think that really qualifies as "everything works great" :dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh wait a minute, with certain phones you can actually have the phonebook on iDrive without entering it manually?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Oh wait a minute, with certain phones you can actually have the phonebook on iDrive without entering it manually?


Absolutely :yikes:
I would definitely rather have the phonebook that the call waiting working - but what I would really like is both! (liek the Parrot (I'm starting to sound liek a parrot)


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

turpiwa said:


> Absolutely :yikes:
> I would definitely rather have the phonebook that the call waiting working - but what I would really like is both! (liek the Parrot (I'm starting to sound liek a parrot)


SOMEONE PLEASE TELL US IF YOU HAVE A PHONE AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL IN EVERYTHING DISCUSSED IN THE THREAD!


----------



## mscamp (Jan 31, 2005)

My Moto E815 has worked great with the BT. Not sure about the call waiting. Doesn't happen that often anyway. There is a missed call feature so I do not worry about it.


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*BB 7100g*



BringsMeWomen said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE TELL US IF YOU HAVE A PHONE AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL IN EVERYTHING DISCUSSED IN THE THREAD!


With my 7100g running 4.1 os on the handset, BT connection works up to about 30 feet from the car. Connects in seconds and all the time. 185 entries in the address book in the car and syncs updates each time. Call waiting works.

Here is an issue and I don't know if its me or the car: Can't program a pause for my office phone mail and cannot voice dial anything out of the address book. I can load individual names into the car one by one.


----------



## DeathMetal (Dec 28, 2005)

*Call waiting*

Boas1,
You mentioned that call waiting works: So say you are on a call and another call comes in
(a) Do you see the second caller's caller Id on the NAV screen or do you just hear a beep?
(b) Are you able to place the first caller on hold and switch to the second caller *without* using your cellphone's buttons? If yes, could you please tell me how? And are you then further able to switch back to the first caller by keeping the second caller on hold?
(c) I will be able to help you out with the 'pause' problem, it worked for me. I am putting together a detailed post for everyone's benefit


----------



## gluck75 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just took delivery of my E90 this weekend. I have a motrola v710 with the latest software and the I-Drive which has the latest BMW Software. Everything works including call-waiting and phonebook.


----------



## DeathMetal (Dec 28, 2005)

gluck75, who is your cell phone service provider. And if you could please detail how you switch and switch back calls without using your cellphone's buttons?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, the V710 would be either Verizon or Alltel CDMA providers.


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

Jspira said:


> . . . the problem with call waiting is a fault of the Bluetooth Profile design, not a particular mobile . . .


Jonathan, does that mean that NO phone will allow full call waiting functionality with the E90 BT system (i.e., seeing the second caller's name/number on iDrive screen, placing first caller on hold, switching to second caller, coming back to first caller, all with the car controls and not the phone's controls)?

Sorry if this has already been answered, as I know there have been many threads on this, but I still haven't seen a definitive answer. I want a phone that does everything, and I'm willing to buy any new phone and switch to any new carrier (including paying the stupid $175 early termination fee, if I must) to get full functionality.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BasicMarinWheels said:


> Jonathan, does that mean that NO phone will allow full call waiting functionality with the E90 BT system (i.e., seeing the second caller's name/number on iDrive screen, placing first caller on hold, switching to second caller, coming back to first caller, all with the car controls and not the phone's controls)?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered, as I know there have been many threads on this, but I still haven't seen a definitive answer. I want a phone that does everything, and I'm willing to buy any new phone and switch to any new carrier (including paying the stupid $175 early termination fee, if I must) to get full functionality.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I´ve always believed it to be close to impossible but that doesn´t make it impossible. I think Gluck posted in a separate thread that his V710 did call waiting through the car just today but if he sees this, I would like him to describe how he put the call on hold and whether the 2nd call was visible on iDrive.


----------



## sentinel2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Cingular 2125*

Has anyone tried this phone with the E90? Does it work correctly as described in this thread? Including call waiting using the buttons in the car?

Thanks.


----------



## DeathMetal (Dec 28, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I´ve always believed it to be close to impossible but that doesn´t make it impossible. I think Gluck posted in a separate thread that his V710 did call waiting through the car just today but if he sees this, I would like him to describe how he put the call on hold and whether the 2nd call was visible on iDrive.


I just got back a PM reply from Gluck75: He confirmed that Call waiting/switching/holding works with his *cellphone *buttons, *not *his E90 controls.


----------



## BiggerTwin (Aug 29, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Alan, which computer does your car have? CCC or M-ASK?


I don't know. Where do I look? It was a February build non-iDrive.


> Also, just to clarify so I can help you and other Treo owners, when you refer to pressing one button and speaking, are you speaking an entire number?


Yes. I push the voice button on the steering wheel. It says something and I say "dial number". It says something else and I say "1234567". It says something else and I say "dial number". The pone then dials.

Alan


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BiggerTwin said:


> I don't know. Where do I look? It was a February build non-iDrive.


OK. Non iDrive would be M-ASK, the low version of the computer.

You should be able to save names manually, i.e. create a small phonebook by saving names you record with numbers manually entered (one time entry).

This is a function of the telematics unit and not related to the compatibility of your mobile device so it should work this way.


----------



## BiggerTwin (Aug 29, 2005)

Jspira said:


> You should be able to save names manually, i.e. create a small phonebook by saving names you record with numbers manually entered (one time entry)


I tried this morning using the manual and while the computer asked for the number it wouldn't take it. I will try it again later. Thanks.

Alan


----------



## moE90 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have an '06 E90 325i with bluetooth, and I've been using my motorola SLVR on the bluetooth set. It hasn't given me any problems as of yet; and from my few experiences with call switching, i dont remember having too much of a problem.

I would suggest motorola phones, especially the newer ones with the USB like charging units; they last the longest in terms of battery life. When bluetooth is on, battery runs a lot faster, even though the phone is on "standby".

Look into the SLVR, I'm very much happy with that phone; cingular carries it and its relatively inexpensive


----------



## aiy (Jan 28, 2006)

*SOny K750i*

Quote:
Originally Posted by aiy
I have a Sony Ericsson K750i with a 2gb memory stick in it, really nice phone, but doesn't work with my 330i... or maybe I don't know how to sync. But I'm purdy sure I did it right. I'm sad that I paid for bluetooth and can't use it.



Jspira said:


> What is the error message? It should work.


The car can see the phone and the phone can see the car, but after i input the pw (0000) into the car, the phone stops responding, the "adding device" screen on the phone stays there forever, I had to reset the phone. Has anyone here succeeded with this phone? :dunno:


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

BiggerTwin said:


> I tried this morning using the manual and while the computer asked for the number it wouldn't take it. I will try it again later. Thanks.
> 
> Alan


I can help you. Basically we've now discovered through this thread what capabilities an iDrive BT car has wrt non-dDrive BT cars.

So for non-iDrive cars, you can use the speed dial phonebook transferred over from the Treo 650 and the radio controls to callup numbers and dial them that way. But if you want to use voice commands, you have to manually create a phonebook which is separate and distinct from what the phone holds. Clear as mud?

Using your manual, you will see that the Voice Command will respond to "Save Name" or "save number". For the former, follow the prompts and you can record the name tag and then the phone number. After you've saved the contact, you will be able to say "dial name" or "name" as I posted earlier and the follow the 3 step process. The system itself works great but if you drive with the top open or windows down, the VRU may have a little trouble understanding you.


----------



## BiggerTwin (Aug 29, 2005)

*Treo 650 WORKS PREFECTLY*



Jspira said:


> You should be able to save names manually, i.e. create a small phonebook by saving names you record with numbers manually entered (one time entry).


My Treo 650 works with voice commands and will dial by name or number. The problem I had yesterday is that I was following the manual which was wrong. The manual said the command was "store name" while the correct command is "save name". I highly recommend the Treo 650 in the E90.

Alan


----------



## BiggerTwin (Aug 29, 2005)

gr8sho said:


> I can help you... the Voice Command will respond to "Save Name"


Thanks. I didn't read your post until I discoverd this myself.

Alan


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

BiggerTwin said:


> Thanks. I didn't read your post until I discoverd this myself.
> 
> Alan


No problem there. Better for you!

I will say that I feel BMW was a little sly in this area and is borderline guilty of false advertising. What I mean by this is that because the car has BT support and voice command support and you can transfer phonebook over to the car, the obvious conclusion one draws is that the system should allow the names in the phonebook to be dialed through the VRU. AFAIK, this is not talked about explicitly anywhere, neither as limitation in non-iDrive cars or as a feature for iDrive cars. Consequently I felt like an idiot trying to make something work that wasn't supposed to, but I still feel my assumptions that should have worked are correct and I bet others out there have made the same mistake.

Now that I understand M-ASK vs CCC, I'm over this limitation, it's just I wish I knew about the difference at the time I bought my car.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

gr8sho said:


> I will say that I feel BMW was a little sly in this area and is borderline guilty of false advertising. What I mean by this is that because the car has BT support and voice command support and you can transfer phonebook over to the car, the obvious conclusion one draws is that the system should allow the names in the phonebook to be dialed through the VRU. AFAIK, this is not talked about explicitly anywhere, neither as limitation in non-iDrive cars or as a feature for iDrive cars. Consequently I felt like an idiot trying to make something work that wasn't supposed to, but I still feel my assumptions that should have worked are correct and I bet others out there have made the same mistake.
> 
> Now that I understand M-ASK vs CCC, I'm over this limitation, it's just I wish I knew about the difference at the time I bought my car.


Let me clarify - since my 5er was the first BMW (literally, the first) to have factory Bluetooth in it - I can speak from experience. The original Bluetooth offering provides voice recognition - not speech recognition - which allows you to create a phone book of names and numbers in the car's telematics unit.

The CCC offers speech recognition - which allows you to speak any name. This is an extra feature in a way.

From past experience with BMW, I have always known to make sure my car has the high version of the computer - as there are always likely to be nuances and differences such as this.


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Let me clarify - since my 5er was the first BMW (literally, the first) to have factory Bluetooth in it - I can speak from experience. The original Bluetooth offering provides voice recognition - not speech recognition - which allows you to create a phone book of names and numbers in the car's telematics unit.
> 
> The CCC offers speech recognition - which allows you to speak any name. This is an extra feature in a way.
> 
> From past experience with BMW, I have always known to make sure my car has the high version of the computer - as there are always likely to be nuances and differences such as this.


You don't have to convince me you are a smart guy. All I'm saying as a BMW novice is that no where in the general literature is this distinction made. I like technical things myself and this feature alone might have gotten me to spend another 2 grand.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

gr8sho said:


> You don't have to convince me you are a smart guy. All I'm saying as a BMW novice is that no where in the general literature is this distinction made. I like technical things myself and this feature alone might have gotten me to spend another 2 grand.


Sorry, wasn't trying to show off but share knowledge.

I agree that these details are overlooked in BMW material and become more of an oral history we pass along.


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to show off but share knowledge.
> 
> I agree that these details are overlooked in BMW material and become more of an oral history we pass along.




Keep that knowledge coming. We all benefit from this.


----------



## Alibaba 325 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bluetooth compatibility*

Gosh-I am new to this and new to BMW.I am sortry if I have broken the rules but I dont know wherer to start.I have aq Treo 650 and a Nokia 6230.Its time for me to change and the dealer advises that the Imate Ijam is fully compatible-I am in South Africa and its GSM.The 6230 works great but I am not sure why I invested 400ZAR (+- 65US )in a cradlet that is well nigh useless.If somebody knows a way to be able to get the phone to turn off when the car turns off that would be terriffic

The dealer sugggests the 6230i--and than I will use the Treo as a PDA

Maybe somebody can come up with the solution as I would like to have the car phone autimatically switch off

The dealership in SA is very helpful and they seem quite knowledgeable

I have a 325i 2006 -just done 600 miles-black saphire with all the extras and navigation

I love it


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alibaba 325 said:


> Gosh-I am new to this and new to BMW.I am sortry if I have broken the rules but I dont know wherer to start.I have aq Treo 650 and a Nokia 6230.Its time for me to change and the dealer advises that the Imate Ijam is fully compatible-I am in South Africa and its GSM.The 6230 works great but I am not sure why I invested 400ZAR (+- 65US )in a cradlet that is well nigh useless.If somebody knows a way to be able to get the phone to turn off when the car turns off that would be terriffic
> 
> The dealer sugggests the 6230i--and than I will use the Treo as a PDA
> 
> ...


. Hi and welcome to Bimmerfest. Your first post was great.

Let me respond by saying the cradle only charges and supplies a connection to an external aerial. It won't turn anything off. But since it's a Bluetooth connection, I think a cradle is unnecesary so I keep my mobile in my pocket or bag.

You can sell the cradle on eBay if you want.

Regarding replacements, you could use the Treo 650. People here have posted that it works fine with the right sw level.


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

Jspira said:


> . Hi and welcome to Bimmerfest. Your first post was great.
> 
> Let me respond by saying the cradle only charges and supplies a connection to an external aerial. It won't turn anything off. But since it's a Bluetooth connection, I think a cradle is unnecesary so I keep my mobile in my pocket or bag.
> 
> ...


I would be one of those. Do a search here and on E90POST and you will find lots of info. Since your phone is GSM, I would just make sure to upgrade to the latest sofware level and you should be fine. Since you have iDrive you will be able to have fun doing the voice to text thing and use Voice Command to call people in your speed dial list without having to build a local voice phonebook for the car. The 650 is an awesome phone. Good luck!


----------



## Alibaba 325 (Apr 10, 2006)

KungFuJoe said:


> What about cars with BT and no Nav. Does the phonebook display on the radio like in the E46?
> 
> Also, anyone try a Treo 650 or 700 with this car? I will probably have to get one soon (for work so I don't really have a choice).


Yes tried the Treo 650-the adress book does not come accross.SDomebody saisd that you should do it first without the engine switchewd off and than send the address book-I tried that with the dealer in Cape Town but it wont work

The dealer tells me that the Ijam KJAM works "seamlessly"

I also tried the Nokia 6130-it works perfectly-not the greatest phone though

Does any body know how to get the Treo working properly


----------



## gr8sho (Oct 6, 2005)

Alibaba 325 said:


> Yes tried the Treo 650-the adress book does not come accross.SDomebody saisd that you should do it first without the engine switchewd off and than send the address book-I tried that with the dealer in Cape Town but it wont work
> 
> The dealer tells me that the Ijam KJAM works "seamlessly"
> 
> ...


This is gonna be tough to help you with since you are in South Africa, but I'll try.

First, make sure that you have some entries in your speed dial list. Your mainline contact list will NOT transfer. Second, you need to ensure your phone has the latest level of firmware on it. This is very important because the 650 originally did not work to do speed dial list transfer. I use Sprint telecom here in the states and by the time I bought my phone those issues were worked out. On this point, this board can be useful to you to get answers for your GSM version.

http://www.sprintusers.com/forum/


----------



## Alibaba 325 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Hey..i Am Going To Try It Over The Weekend-its A Long One Down Here-we Dont Work To Hard Here.its Interesting-the 3 Series Is Also Made In South Africa-i Wonder How Many Of The Bimmerfesters Have The 'made In Sa' One
I Will Let You Know How It Goes


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nokia 6230. pairs without a problem. full address book sync. even got a cradle for it in my 750 -- so the phone recharges in the car and i get improved reception!


----------

